
Show HN: Drive around in a forrest of Cellular Automata generated trees - liamilan
https://bitbucket.org/liamilan/forest-generation-cellular-automata/src/master/
======
ronilan
That’s a really cool idea. And great project.

I also made a JavaScript forest of trees once, but it was of the more standard
recursive style. See here:
[https://www.blocklike.org/example/12-advanced/recursion_tree...](https://www.blocklike.org/example/12-advanced/recursion_tree.html)

